# Pallet wood



## norman vandyke (Aug 16, 2015)

No idea what it is but just look!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

Sycamore the 7 on the right. Maybe all of 'em.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2015)

Treasure trove, for sure! Think you should keep collecting them! Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 16, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Treasure trove, for sure! Think you should keep collecting them! Chuck


I have no plans on stopping. Lol!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 16, 2015)

Those are sweet! They'll make some awesome pens! Especially those 7 on the right - I love the black line in those and how it contrasts with the lightness of the wood.


----------



## justallan (Aug 16, 2015)

My thinking says that if they look that good who cares if they have a name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Sycamore the 7 on the right. Maybe all of 'em.


I have found sycamore in other pallets I've found, just not at that location.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 16, 2015)

Here're some new shots and end grain pics, right to left. Just noticed these are terrible end grain pics but maybe they'll help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

The end grain on some of them looks more like hard maple.


----------



## justallan (Aug 16, 2015)

I vote you bring a bunch over some Sunday and we can stabilize it, maybe saw some more burls while it's doing it thing.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 16, 2015)

justallan said:


> I vote you bring a bunch over some Sunday and we can stabilize it, maybe saw some more burls while it's doing it thing.


Just as soon as I'm able. Haha!


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 18, 2015)

And here's a few more. I think these might be eucalyptus.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2015)

Man that's some righteous spalting.


----------

